

Berkeley Councilman Proposes Email Tax To Fund Postal Service - dmor
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2013/03/07/berkeley-councilman-proposes-email-tax-to-fund-postal-service/

======
dasht
The poor sap made an off-hand remark from the dais during public comment on
the Council's plan to send a letter to the USPS asking them to delay the sale
of our historic downtown post office. He was, in effect, making idle chit-
chat, not a real proposal, and he was apparently drawing on some half-
remembered pop article about fighting spam. A local "news" web site made hay
out of it, trolling for clicks.

------
RougeFemme
The postal service would be much better off financially if Congress would take
off the handcuffs. On the one hand, they cut off tax-payer funding and tell it
to fund itself (in the same way a for-profit company would), but it
micromanages it in a way that it couldn't/doesn't (and shouldn't) micromanage
its private competitors, like UPS and Fedex.

------
sp332
If they actually provided something for the tax - email servers, or encryption
services, or just enforcing the same privacy laws on emails as on physical
mail - this bill might get somewhere.

Why doesn't anyone propose repealing the 2006 law?

------
ImprovedSilence
I see this as one of the many signs that government is going to be getting
more and more involved in messing up the internet. And we all thought the
eternal septemeber was bad.. just you wait.

